# Temperatursonsor 0-10V einfach und billig



## Markus (24 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich brauche einen einfachen temperatursensor für einen 0-10V eingang.
muss echt nix genaues sein!

schutzart ist auch völlig wurst, kommt in den schaltschrank.

meine einfachste idee ist derzeit ein spannungsteiler mit PT1000 und igend nem wiederstand <2k an 24V.

oder habt ihr noch ne andere idee?
bzw. was gibts in fertig für ein paar cent? (stückzahl >500)


----------



## marlob (24 Januar 2011)

Das erste was mir jetzt so einfällt wäre evtl. ein NTC oder PTC. Die sind deutlich günstiger als PT100 oder PT1000


----------



## Markus (24 Januar 2011)

jepp NTC ist gut, das hier ist genial:
http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d...01-de-NTC_TEMP_SENSOR_TS_NTC_203_60_150_C.pdf

spannungsteiler mit nem 300k widerstand, liniearisierung id er sps und gut ist!

danke!

kennt noch wer klemmen oder ähnliches mit denen ich dieses gebastel halbwegs ordentlich auch ne hutshcne oder sowas bekomme?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2011)

Diese habe ich mal verwendet http://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoe...ges/productimages/large/39994_1000_int_04.jpg
Unten sind lötstützpunkte wo du die bauelemte reinlegen und
mit einen Tropfen lötzinn festbraten kannst. Diese sind dann 
auf die klemmen geführt.


----------



## Markus (24 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Diese habe ich mal verwendet http://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2954950&parentUID=&reloadFrame=true
> Unten sind lötstützpunkte wo du die bauelemte reinlegen und
> mit einen Tropfen lötzinn festbraten kannst. Diese sind dann
> auf die klemmen geführt.


 

dein linkl fürht zu:
Sicherungs-Modul, für 8 G-Sicherungseinsätze, 5 x 20 mm, gemeinsamer Sammelpunkt

ist das absicht?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2011)

Neh, Klick noch mal!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Januar 2011)

*Weidmüller*

Von Weidmüller gibt es verschiedene Reihenklemmen, die man mit kleinen Bauelementen bestücken kann. Am besten mal bei Weidmüller anfragen.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (24 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Neh, Klick noch mal!


 
jetzt gehts!
grundsätzlich passt das, aber für nen einfach spannungsteiler sind mir da ein paar klemmen zuviel dran...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2011)

Das könnte so etwas in schmall sein http://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoe...ges/productimages/large/39959_1000_int_04.jpg


----------



## Mobi (25 Januar 2011)

Wir haben auch PT100 direkt in einer Klemme.
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=3035564

Welche SPS verwendest du denn? Es gibt auch Temperaturerfassungsklemmen direkt zum anschliessen von Temp.-Sensoren an eine SPS.


----------

